# Sheets For Bunk Beds



## psizemore (Mar 8, 2005)

HI:
WE ARE NEW TO CAMPING AND I WAS WONDERING WHAT TYPE OF SHEETS ETC YOU USE ON THE BUNK BEDS. SEEMS TO ME THAT TWIN SHEETS WOULD BE TOO BIG AND NOT FIT TIGHT. WHAT IS THE BEST SHEETS TO USE, FITTED OR FLAT. WOULD LOVE TO HEAR FROM YOU AS TO WHETHER YOU USE SPECIALTY SHEETS OR JUST REGULAR TWIN SHEETS.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

psizemore,

We just use regular twin sheets because they're cheaper than trying to get fitted ones for the smaller bunks. They're a little loose but you can make them more taut if you wanted to use those sheet "garters".

Many of the Outbackers with bunkhouse models just use sleeping blankets in lieu of putting sheets on the bunks.

They are some threads on the forum about that same thing. You can use the search button on "bunks" or "bunk sheets" to access those threads.

Good luck! And welcome to the forum. action

Mark


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome









We used to use twin sheets on the bunks. Our daughters got tired of making their beds and switched to sleeping bags. On our 21RS the bottom bunk flips up and we store gear there when we travel, it was a major pain to make and unmake that bunk.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Like Mike said, we just use sleeping bags in the bunks. The kids love 'em cause it makes it more camping like, and Mom and Dad love 'em cause they are easy to make up.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Yep we never bothered with sheets for the Outback bunks or even for our bed. I found some Coleman sleeping bags for the kids that matched the interior color pretty good, and the kids used those. Made making the bed much easier. Did the same for our bed, just put one sheet down over the egg crate mattress pad to keep it in place and double zipped our sleeping bags together. When I'm camping the last thing I want to do is make a bed, but even I can zip up our sleeping bags!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Although we use sleeping bags too, we still use sheets on the bunk pads. Mainly because the fabric on the pads from Outback is NOT REMOVABLE. Our kids got them dirty right away and they were a hassle to clean. So we covered them up with RV sized twin sheets. We did use regular sized twin sheets first and they did work OK. Just fold the extra fabric under the pad.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

The kids use sleeping bags. Mama doesn't care either way. I like sheets.

DW made a custom fit sheet for the bunk out of a NEW sheet she found at the thrift store. She used a queen sheet and built a bag to slip over the bunk matress. Very nice and the colors will match, and brighten, the interior of the Outback. Took her about an hour or so and turned out really well. Ben uses his own sleeping bag on top of the cover. Great mod by DW.

BBB

Pictures on our website


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

The wife got twin flat sheets. Folded them in half and sewed one end, and the side (Kind of like a pillow case). The matress slides right in, a little snug but a perfect fit


----------



## CWOBOATS (Oct 13, 2004)

My wife made a matress bag kind of like what Parker Outbacker mentioned. It stays on them.

When the Grand Kids use the bunks, they use sleeping bags.


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

I made spreads for both bunks from quilted cotton backing and decorator fabric from WalMart. They fit the bunks perfectly, keep the sheets tucked in tightly, and serve as a blanket. The beds "make" in an instant and you can choose fabric to make it look "custom". In fact, I bought coordinating fabric and made curtains for the bunks as well as throw pillows. Took a couple of hours for all of it (pillows, curtains - everything)

I posted my "pattern" in the gallery.


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

We have the 21RS. My kids use sleeping bags too, but I was concerned with keeping the foam mattresses clean also. I picked up a couple of fitted sheets at the local Walmart for $2.50 each. They have the elastic on the long sides which makes it easy to run a seam right down the middle. Works great, no sliding. Got a color to match the interior. I just pull the mattress out to put it on.
H.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

We only have one bunk but I wanted to post about the neat sorta sheets we found. We have the 23RS with the two queen beds and, of course, the regular queen sheets are a little baggy. We found these blanket + sheets at Target for the air bed mattresses made by Coleman. It has a fleece blanket and a sheet zipped at the foot ... and the great thing is draw-string pulls at each corner = makes for a nice fit. I'm sure if someone really wanted to modify some fabric or sheets that wasn't an expert seamtress might could pull this sheet mod off. Or, one might even find some of these cool Coleman air mattress sheets at one of the local stores.

C-


----------

